# Cat Trap - Polis Region



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Does anyone have a cat trap who lives near Polis? An aggressive feral cat is making our two young cats' lives rather miserable at the moment. I would like to trap it and take it far enough away so that it does not return. Please PM if you can help.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Isn't this just nature? We of course all love our animals but, trap them? Sounds very cruel?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

PatandDave said:


> Isn't this just nature? We of course all love our animals but, trap them? Sounds very cruel?!


Why so? If everyone contributed to the national program catch, neuter, release, there would be a lot less strays and feral cats around

Anders


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Why so? If everyone contributed to the national program catch, neuter, release, there would be a lot less strays and feral cats around
> 
> Anders


The Cypriots are horrid! The only thing I hate about this country is the way they treat the animals! ........makes me sick?! I know I will never truly belong here, because cruel to animals, is not in my dictionary. And to those of you that are going to contradict me....I'm not listening!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I know someone with a double barrel cat trap.

That should solve your ferel's problem!










Pete


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I know someone with a double barrel cat trap.
> 
> That should solve your ferel's problem!
> 
> ...


Not funny?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

PatandDave said:


> The Cypriots are horrid! The only thing I hate about this country is the way they treat the animals! ........makes me sick?! I know I will never truly belong here, because cruel to animals, is not in my dictionary. And to those of you that are going to contradict me....I'm not listening!


So you are in favor of all stray cats and dogs suffering in shelters? 

Perhaps it is a surprise for you but many many of the dogs in the shelters are taught in English, not in Greek. By whom you may ask....

And when I see the series about Scottish SPCA I wonder....

Anders


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Maybe I'll get another star? But I very much doubt it! ....


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Anders, you are just saying what you think is right to be heard? The cruelty to animals here is disgusting? .....I will never own an animal here, I would rather eat my own eyes, than witness such cruelty! And you are supposed to be an animal lover?....whatever!


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh and feel free to ban me for not being a yes person!.....this post makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> Oh and feel free to ban me for not being a yes person!.....this post makes me sick to my stomach.


I don't understand why you are getting so worked up.

All Martin requested in his first post was a cat trap to relocate a feral cat, not one to injure or kill the creature.

Obviously you didn't find my little joke funny which is a pity but occasionally happens.

Anders has made some perfectly reasonable comments, it seems to me.

Yet you've gone a bit hysterical and have now branded all Cypriots as cruel to animals and continued using the THEY format in your outburst. Not only is this off-topic but it's incorrect.

Finally I don't understand why your evaluation of every Cypriot as an animal hater has to do with why you won't have an animal yourself. You don't have to be cruel to it by law, you know.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

PatandDave said:


> Anders, you are just saying what you think is right to be heard? The cruelty to animals here is disgusting? .....I will never own an animal here, I would rather eat my own eyes, than witness such cruelty! And you are supposed to be an animal lover?....whatever!


I don't say I agree what they do but at the same time 50% of our boarding customers are Cypriots. Many people are cruel, many not.

And I do not believe for one minute that animal cruelty does not exist in other countries, f. ex Sweden and UK. 

Anders


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I don't understand why you are getting so worked up.
> 
> All Martin requested in his first post was a cat trap to relocate a feral cat, not one to injure or kill the creature.
> 
> ...


Because Pete, what is the point in taking care, when no one else does? Except of course, you lot on expats?....does that sound harsh?....well good,it's meant to! I am anything but hysterical, I just don't appreciate stupid, Ill meaning crass jokes! I am an honest, caring person...I joined this forum for helpful information? I Sussed out a long time ago that, if its not said on here, it's not worth a toss! You all constantly contradict each other and argue, then if it doesn't suit, remove the thread? ....well carry on and remove this? I DO have my own mind! Sorry if this offends you?


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh and just for the record, Martin never once mentioned having the ferrel cats relocated?!,,,,read back?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

PatandDave said:


> Oh and just for the record, Martin never once mentioned having the ferrel cats relocated?!,,,,read back?


This must be relocation or...

"I would like to trap it and take it far enough away so that it does not return"


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It certainly looked to me like Martin did want to relocate the offending creature without causing it any harm.
I really don't know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> This must be relocation or...
> 
> "I would like to trap it and take it far enough away so that it does not return"


You are just being Fecetious now? He wants it taken far away? No mention of care! This is going to be a no win conversation....have you're own way, it means nothing to me!


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It certainly looked to me like Martin did want to relocate the offending creature without causing it any harm.
> I really don't know what all the fuss is about.


Well sorry Veronica but, nowhere in his comment did he say that? And if me having an opinion offends you all then, sorry! You are all obviously seeing something I'm not?!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It was very obvious to me that what he was asking for was a humane cat trap so that he could simply catch the animal and transport it somewhere away from his home to save his pet cats from being constantly attacked by it. At no time has he said he wants to harm it. Why on earth you are getting so het up about it is beyond me.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It was very obvious to me that what he was asking for was a humane cat trap so that he could simply catch the animal and transport it somewhere away from his home to save his pet cats from being constantly attacked by it. At no time has he said he wants to harm it. Why on earth you are getting so het up about it is beyond me.


It may have been obvious to you, but not to me? Just have the good grace to point out to me at where Martin said he wanted the ferrel cat relocated, safely? I will then stand down and apologise! I am not trying to be difficult, just trying to have an opinion. As this debate goes on, it seems I'm not allowed to?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No one has said you are not allowed an opinion but you seem to think no one else is alllowed to have one. The point is that you seem to have misunderstood Martins intentions and have got upset as a result. The animal is a feral cat and can take care of itself wherever it is. Martin simply wants to remove it from his area to save his young cats from being attacked by it. 

For your information, you paint ALL Cypriots as being crule to animals yet there is a petition for a Cyprus version ofthe RSPCA and this petition was started by a Cypriot and has been signed by hundreds of other Cypriots who by their comments hate to see the cruelty which goes on. Please do not tar all Cypriots with the same brush. There are plenty of very caring people here.
When we had our dog at the vets recently a Cypriot man came in with a cat for treatment and when we got talking to him he said he has 70, all strays who he feeds and takes care of. That dosn't sound like a cruel uncaring person to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Veronica said:


> No one has said you are not allowed an opinion but you seem to think no one else is alllowed to have one. The point is that you seem to have misunderstood Martins intentions and have got upset as a result. The animal is a feral cat and can take care of itself wherever it is. Martin simply wants to remove it from his area to save his young cats from being attacked by it.
> 
> For your information, you paint ALL Cypriots as being crule to animals yet there is a petition for a Cyprus version ofthe RSPCA and this petition was started by a Cypriot and has been signed by hundreds of other Cypriots who by their comments hate to see the cruelty which goes on. Please do not tar all Cypriots with the same brush. There are plenty of very caring people here.
> When we had our dog at the vets recently a Cypriot man came in with a cat for treatment and when we got talking to him he said he has 70, all strays who he feeds and takes care of. That dosn't sound like a cruel uncaring person to me.


As I said before, we meet this caring Cypriots every day.

Anders


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Does anyone have a cat trap who lives near Polis? An aggressive feral cat is making our two young cats' lives rather miserable at the moment. I would like to trap it and take it far enough away so that it does not return. Please PM if you can help.


It would appear to say just that in the next to last sentence. ....." I would like to trap it and take it far enough away so that it does not return" That said, are not all entitled to an opinion? It would be boring if we all thought the same! !!!


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Veronica said:


> No one has said you are not allowed an opinion but you seem to think no one else is alllowed to have one. The point is that you seem to have misunderstood Martins intentions and have got upset as a result. The animal is a feral cat and can take care of itself wherever it is. Martin simply wants to remove it from his area to save his young cats from being attacked by it.
> 
> For your information, you paint ALL Cypriots as being crule to animals yet there is a petition for a Cyprus version ofthe RSPCA and this petition was started by a Cypriot and has been signed by hundreds of other Cypriots who by their comments hate to see the cruelty which goes on. Please do not tar all Cypriots with the same brush. There are plenty of very caring people here.
> When we had our dog at the vets recently a Cypriot man came in with a cat for treatment and when we got talking to him he said he has 70, all strays who he feeds and takes care of. That dosn't sound like a cruel uncaring person to me.[/QUOTE


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> Veronica said:
> 
> 
> > No one has said you are not allowed an opinion but you seem to think no one else is alllowed to have one. The point is that you seem to have misunderstood Martins intentions and have got upset as a result. The animal is a feral cat and can take care of itself wherever it is. Martin simply wants to remove it from his area to save his young cats from being attacked by it.
> ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok Martin, you can come out now.

I think you got away with it!

Pete





P.S. Why did God invent PMT?


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Ok Martin, you can come out now.
> 
> I think you got away with it!
> 
> ...


Pete! Why did god invent Man?....cause she was going through the menopause and wasn't in control of her mind!.....not so funny eh mate?


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Ok Martin, you can come out now.
> 
> I think you got away with it!
> 
> ...


You must be looking up pMT on google eh Pete...at your age, you surely don't remember it?....wanna get smart ?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> Pete! Why did god invent Man?....cause she was going through the menopause and wasn't in control of her mind!.....not so funny eh mate?


Yes, I can laugh at that one.

Pity you can't.

Pete


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow - just came in from a hot day gardening and checked in - thought another US president had been assassinated! Seems like it takes a weekend to get the keyboard-jockeys out. Get a life all of you! Nothing better to do?


----------

